# Bank Fishing Chambers/East Harris County?



## WateredDownRob

I have fished every where from Highlands Reservoir, creek on lake houston parkway, canals around baytown and mont belvieu, Sheldon reservoir, turtle creek at whites park............All are poor for bank fishing.

Looking for a good spot where 8 year old can catch anything over 5 inches. He uses a big boy pole while daddy helps him and fishes with an extending cane fiberglass pole.


----------



## redexpress

Freshwater...might not be much better but Trinity River at hwy90, or Trinity River at Wallisville project. Champion Lake off fm1409 south of Dayton is supposed to have a nice pier set-up. Pretty spot too. A longer drive for saltwater would be the Keith Lake cut, between Port Arthur and Sabine Pass, Hwy 87. Should be good on tide movements. 
I would try Champion Lake first.
Welcome to 2cool!


----------



## richg99

Its salt, not fresh...but I've heard good catches come out of the Baytown Nature center.
http://www.baytownnaturecenter.org/bnc_information/bnc_activities.html

rich


----------



## WateredDownRob

richg99 said:


> Its salt, not fresh...but I've heard good catches come out of the Baytown Nature center.
> http://www.baytownnaturecenter.org/bnc_information/bnc_activities.html
> 
> rich


Burnet bay, great winter fishery!


----------



## WateredDownRob

redexpress said:


> Freshwater...might not be much better but Trinity River at hwy90, or Trinity River at Wallisville project. Champion Lake off fm1409 south of Dayton is supposed to have a nice pier set-up. Pretty spot too. A longer drive for saltwater would be the Keith Lake cut, between Port Arthur and Sabine Pass, Hwy 87. Should be good on tide movements.
> I would try Champion Lake first.
> Welcome to 2cool!


Been to wallisville, good spot for spinner baits for pounder bass, but as for they others, ill be there soon.


----------



## redexpress

Every year Liberty has a "Kidsfish" event at the city park. I'll try and remember to post something about it when I see it in the papers. They stock the "lake" in the park with various sizes of catfish. Usually pretty good for kids...prizes and lots of hurrahs.


----------



## Danno93

In Baytown on N. Main Street there is a public pond that is plum full of perch and bass. It is located where the Old School houses are at. I think it's called Grey Sport Complex. Just park close to the school house and walk around behind them. They have a lot of haevy equipment in a fenced in area right by the pond. Take some worms and I promise you he will have a blast  Have taken my 3 yr old several times and he loves it. Easiest way to get there is to go I-10 to N. Main Street and go south. Go past Archer Rd. Go just past the Baytown Christian Academy and turn right into the sporting complex parking lot. You'll see the cattails behind the school houses. Good luck!


----------



## menefreghista

WateredDownRob said:


> Burnet bay, great winter fishery!


Home of the Baytown turd factory........I'd never eat anything outta that water.


----------



## WateredDownRob

menefreghista said:


> Home of the Baytown turd factory........I'd never eat anything outta that water.


Sorry I'm a little confused, turd factory, I thought the Baytown turd factory "waste water treatment plant" is located on w. main street, which is off of goose creek which feeds into goose lake which feeds into san jacinto river which feeds into galveston bay which feeds into the gulf of mexico which feeds into the atlantic ocean..........no need to go further.

also anyone who would decide to keep any fish other than a migratory fish, i.e. one that travels distances and doesn't stay in the same place, would deserve to have health problems from them fishes. 

basically what i'm am saying use you head when you fish and what you eat. dont eat gafftop, sheephead, drum, croaker, piggy perch, or in case you do, hard heads, near polluted waters, i.e. anything around our bay system. 

For me, Burnett Bay, Trout, go ahead have at it, reds not me but to some go ahead. Just limit you intake to 10 ounces a month from anywhere where you feel the water could be polluted. 

I could go on but most would get the picture here. 

worms be free.
:birthday2


----------



## redexpress

PM sent regarding Liberty KidFish....


----------



## WateredDownRob

thanks red


----------

